# Opinions on SR-40 for 1st time buyer



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay I want to be straight up here next week I'll be visiting my favorite gun dealer, I've purchased many shotguns & rifles from him over the years but this is my first time buying a handgun. I have a retired ranger who told me to look at the S&W M&P-40, I have a co-worker who owns and swears by the Springfield XD-40 and today after talking to the gun dealer he recommended I consider the Ruger SR-40, see why I'm just a bit confused! To make things interesting the prices I got for these make me wonder a bit also, the M&P-40, 500.00 the XD-40 470.00, but the SR-40 399.00 . The first 2 just a few dollars apart but the Ruger is considerably less. I need to know from you guys here on the Ruger site if there's anything I should be aware of as far as problems with function and I do have big hands will this be an issue not only with the Ruger but any of the other 2?? Also I know that the M&P and the XD have lifetime warranty with the M&P inc. shipping both ways when warranty work is needed does Ruger back the SR similarly. Thanks for your help and please don't hold back if you have opinions on any of the 3 I've mentioned.


----------



## chkrdflg (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't have the SR40 but do have an SR9. I got it about 7 months ago..my very first handgun. I probably have close to 1000 rounds through it. I have not had one single failure to feed, fire, or eject. I have fired mostly Federal 115g FMJ at the range and various different hollow points including +p and +p+. Everything has cycled fine. The SR's do have a reversible backstrap. I went to the gun shop intent on buying a Sig P250, but the guy showed me the Ruger. I'm glad he did. Made in America also.
Good luck!


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks I looked at the SR40 & SR40c and I think I'll be going with the SR40 my hands like the full size.


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

Rather than looking at price, you should be looking at recoil. You will enjoy shooting a gun with low recoil that still has the good power level of a .40 S&W. Of the guns you mentioned, the M&P 40 full size is the best for recoil. Go to Genitron.com - The Handgun Information Resource - Home Page and compare a few guns. Just compare the various levels of recoil. Don't worry about what the numbers mean technically. I have found these values good indicators for a variety of guns. If you like shooting a gun, you will become good at it. I have the MP 40 FS and can shoot it pretty well even though its recoil rating from Genitron is 7.810 which is a little high. You might try to find a Ruger P944 with Hogue grips. That has been discontinued by Ruger this year. (I think they just have too many similar guns.) It has a recoil rating of 6.305 in .40 cal. That should be very good. The SR-40 has a recoil of 7.860. The difference is its weight. The P944 is several ounces heavier.

Of course you should always shoot before you buy if possible. Look for a shooting range that rents these guns. Since you are new to pistol shooting, it may be difficult to tell what you like. Whatever you get, shoot it for at least 6 months (1000+ rounds) before trading it off.

I always try to give good advice without any bias except based on what I understand to be true. But I am now disregarding my own advice. I bought the SR40C without getting a recoil rating from Genitron and without first firing it on a range. That is because 1) Genitron has no recoil data on the SR40C (though they have it on the SR40); 2) I can estimate recoil by comparing weight with the MP40C, 3) I have fired the identical SR9C and liked the way it handled. 4) the SR40C was not available to rent at my LGS/Range. I had done a lot of research and when the LGS suddenly came up with a great 2-day sale, I felt I needed to get the gun while I could. The SR40C is not tiny but it is smaller than my SW MP40 FS. So the SR40C will be my CC gun as soon as I learn how to shoot it reasonably well.


----------

